# Possibly Getting a Working Line Puppy!



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so excited!! It's a possibility that I'll be getting a working line puppy for Schutzhund in 2 months (puppies were just born). They are only $600, but my trainer's brother is friends with the breeder and he knew that I have been looking for a working line puppy, so he got the breeder to drop the price to $400 for me!!! Also, I get the pick of the litter. (And they're all sables!! I absolutely LOVE sables!) Two trainers will be going with me to evaluate the puppies, to make sure that I choose a puppy with the right temperament, and if they don't have the "right temperaments", I will not be purchasing one. I know what you're probably thinking; "don't expect much from a litter that cheap", but you shouldn't always compare price with quality. There is a possibility that they won't have what it takes, but the trainer knows the litter's parents and family and seems to think they are good quality. The reason they are so cheap is because neither the sire nor the dam are titled, but there are titles in the family (SchH1-3, IPO1-3). Once again, it's a 50/50 chance, but there is no way I am passing this by!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I would also ask someone knowledgeable to have a look at the pedigree for you. Good luck!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Lakl said:


> I would also ask someone knowledgeable to have a look at the pedigree for you. Good luck!


 Oh, I will! Both of the trainers know a lot about pedigrees, they know what to look for in a working dog. And someone at the club is pretty much an expert at evaluating pedigrees, so I'm pretty much set. 
Thanks!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

way too curious , what is the pedigree ?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sounds like a great opportunity for you.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good luck, it's not always about price if you are able to do your research. 

Just really pay attention to the puppy warranty and talk to all the past owners of puppies from the same breeder. That help with making sure the pup is what you are looking for too.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Good luck, it's not always about price if you are able to do your research.
> 
> Just really pay attention to the puppy warranty and talk to all the past owners of puppies from the same breeder. That help with making sure the pup is what you are looking for too.


This, my WL pup was $1500, which I think is what you would commonly find a good WL pup selling for (not that more $$$ necessarily means a better dog), so I'd really look over the contract and pedigree. Make sure parent's have had all appropriate health checks and I like to see some titles.

Otherwise, have fun and good luck with your new pup!

Would you mind sharing the pedigree with us?


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> Good luck!


 Thanks!!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Sounds like a great opportunity for you.


 It certainly is.  
I just hope it works out!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Good luck, it's not always about price if you are able to do your research.
> 
> Just really pay attention to the puppy warranty and talk to all the past owners of puppies from the same breeder. That help with making sure the pup is what you are looking for too.


 Thanks!
I am going to visit the sire and dam also, this will give me somewhat of an idea of what to expect. The trainer who knows the breeder and all of the dogs sounded as if these puppies would work out for me, but I can only be certain until after multiple visits.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

blackshep said:


> This, my WL pup was $1500, which I think is what you would commonly find a good WL pup selling for (not that more $$$ necessarily means a better dog), so I'd really look over the contract and pedigree. Make sure parent's have had all appropriate health checks and I like to see some titles.
> 
> Otherwise, have fun and good luck with your new pup!
> 
> Would you mind sharing the pedigree with us?


 Definately. Neither of the parents have titles (which would be the reason why they are so cheap), but the rest of the family has plenty of SchH/IPO titles (trainer told me, and he's not trying to get me some random pup, he really wants me to have a working dog that will work for me and Schutzhund). 
Thanks!
I do not have a pedigree at the moment, but as soon as I get it I will post.


----------

